# igf delivery times



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey guys

I ordered IGF from muscle research over a week ago but havent received it yet, I was told 5 to 6 days to the uk before i placed the order. Any any ideas how much longer i should wait before i contact them?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

normally 10 working days for delivery mate. if you havent had a shipping note then contact him.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

i have contacted him yesterday but typically no reponse yet, ive checked my bank account and funds have been returned! i dont know whats going on, i want to cancel this and order from omega, but the bank said they have to pay muscle-research if they ask for it, why can t these guys communicate? their service is a disgrace!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

To be fair if MR cant fill an order they do return the cash.

I had this once before because of a lack of stock. It is infuriating but at least they have returned the cash.

I think that seeing as you havent received goods and have had no contact you are within your rights to cancel the BACS with the bank.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

got a confirmation email that the item has been shipped now! with a tracking number. I am releived but it would have been nice if they just kept me informed as to why there was such a delay for them to ship it.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

got an email apologizing for the delay, they said it was due to low stock of insulated shipping containers. I take the critisism back for what i said about them


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

i just remebered that i forgot to order bact.. water, can i user sterile water instead?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You need to add acetic acid to the IGF mate

if its just reducing pain then I think sterile water is ok to mix in the syringe just prior to jabbing.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

My Muscle Research IGF took no time to deliver..but then it was stuck in the Post Office over the weekend, and I did worry if it would warm-up and degrade. This was the pre-mixed stuff and it was a really hot summer month.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

ques for Tinytom,

You said I have to add the acetic acid to the IGF? I thought it came pre-mixed?

from muscle-research it says it comes suspended in acetic acid.


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Fugi, Please PM me. If you need extra AA I will send


----------

